# 재미난 거라



## dominhien

Please help me with this prob;e. 재미난 거라 and 재미나 거라, which one is correct and what the sentence means. Thạnk you so much


----------



## i5369

dominhien said:


> Please help me with this prob;e. 재미난 거라 and 재미나 거라, which one is correct and what the sentence means. Thạnk you so much



Hi, it's not a full sentence; however, "재미난 거라" can be understood as: "Because it's interesting thing." But, there need to be some more parts to explain your question more properly.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dominhien said:


> Please help me with this prob;e. 재미난 거라 and 재미나 거라, which one is correct and what the sentence means. Thạnk you so much


Hello

Can you give us a full sentence, a context and give it a try? Thanks


----------



## Environmentalist

First of all, 재미난거라 would be the right form.

Plus, it should be taken in context to convey a particular meaning but the sentence is not complete.
I will make some sample sentences using that expression.

1. 그 방송은 너무 *재미난거라* 난 졸리지 않았다. = I didn't fall asleep because the show was so entertaining. (As i5369 said above)
2. 이 영화가 *재미난거라* 생각했는데 기대에 못 미쳤다. = I thought the movie would be fun but it didn't live up to my expectations.
Actually, the grammatically right form of 재미난거라 would be 재밌는거라(conjugated form of 재미있다), but we also say 재미난(conjugated form of 재미나다) in casual talks.

My guess is the meaning of 재미난거라 you were looking for would be the one used in the first sample sentence.


----------

